# Looking for an Ireland football shirt without sponsorship



## RMCF (15 Oct 2008)

Everywhere I see RoI tops for sale they have that awful Eircom logo on them.

Is it possible to buy them without this?


----------



## Purple (15 Oct 2008)

RMCF said:


> Everywhere I see RoI tops for sale they have that awful Eircom logo on them.
> 
> Is it possible to buy them without this?



Not an official one anyway.


----------



## RMCF (15 Oct 2008)

Shame. Its a nice top without it. Pity that we all have to suffer that awful logo.

Is it the only national jersey in the world that, when sold as a replica, has a sponsor's name on it?


----------



## Purple (15 Oct 2008)

RMCF said:


> Shame. Its a nice top without it. Pity that we all have to suffer that awful logo.
> 
> Is it the only national jersey in the world that, when sold as a replica, has a sponsor's name on it?


I thought they all had the sponsors name on them.


----------



## RMCF (15 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> I thought they all had the sponsors name on them.


 
Not that I've ever seen, and I have seen plenty in my days (years) of playing football.

Some of the items of training wear may have sponsors names on them, but the replica shirt itself (ie the home and away kits wore in international matches) should be free of advertising.


----------



## car (16 Oct 2008)

Ring umbro, they make the shirts and emblazon them.   Toplion sports in ballymount I believe is the place.   Dunno whether they'll sell you one without the logo but worth a try.


----------

